# TFESI Levels



## lcole7465 (Mar 1, 2019)

One of my docs performed a lumbar TFESI at the RT L3 and LT S1. Would this be coded as 64483-RT, 64483-LT or 64483-RT, 64484-LT.

Any input would be great..

Thanks in advance


----------



## lavanyamohan (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi,

Cpt codes: 64479-64484 are unilateral procedures.

64483 - RT (L3)
64484 - LT (S1)

Regards,
Lavanya Mohan


----------



## Davieda Skobel (Mar 6, 2019)

*TFESI levels*

I agree that 64479 thru 64487 and 64490 thru 64495 are unilateral procedures, and for bilateral procedures most insurances use a 50 modifier. This information can be found in the AMA CPT professional book.I always use my paper books as a back up reference.

If the Dr only documented a TFESI on the right at L3 and a TFESI on the left at S1 your coding would be:
64483 RT   (L3)

64484 LT    (S1)


Just my opinion you should check your references to be sure.
Good Luck
Davieda Skobel CLPN, CPC
Columbus, Ohio


----------

